
Angular vs. React: text analysis of commit messages - avitzurel
https://medium.com/@sAbakumoff/angular-vs-react-text-analysis-of-commit-messages-1cda199f3bdb#.1enwt8g77
======
tracker1
I'm surprised he didn't track the number of committers, number of active
forks, etc... That might have been some more interesting comparisons... esp
wrt ng2 vs react.

